# A Peek On My Next Natural And A Dart Quiver



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings SlingshotForum friends!!

My two creations for this afternoon: A bamboo dart quiver and the first stages on my next natural frame.

The quiver was lightly sanded and finished with acrylic varnish and has a leather string for attachment on my belt (this is yet undeveloped, as the quiver bounces a bit too much for my taste). It holds around 16 bamboo darts.

The slingshot is being carved out from an acacia tree fork (Acacia dealbata). I've sanded it up to 80 grit so far. It's looking good!!

Thanks for watching!!

Q


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Very cool quiver and natty Q

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Stankard757 said:


> Very cool quiver and natty Q
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Thanks, my friend!!!

Not finished yet (the natty, that is). More pictures to follow.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks nice, I like the quaver, I just ordered my first Blowgun.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Looks nice, I like the quaver, I just ordered my first Blowgun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


THANK YOU, my friend!!!

You did well. Blowguns are a lot of fun and a very durable, reliable implement.

What was the blowgun you did order, if I may ask?

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Q

Try wearing it strung around your neck . Should greatly reduce bounce .


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice, I like the quaver, I just ordered my first Blowgun.
> ...


Cold Steel Tim Wells Signature Series Slock Master Blowgun

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool idea for a quiver but that frame is gonna be totally awesome. Can’t wait to see it finished.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Good idea for the Quiver, might try a tie down like used on a pistol holster to keep it from flapping. sling of course is going to be awsome!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You could tie the end of the quiver down like holsters in the Westerns


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking frame


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Top shelf craftsmanship Q, frames gonna be sweet !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I dig your style, Q.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Try putting a piece of foam into the quiver opening to stick the darts through to hold them in place. They both look great


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice work


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome job. Can't wait to see the finished frame.

Rich


----------

